# User's vote will light up at polls



## Waflix (Aug 3, 2011)

My idea is that, when you have voted at a poll, your choice will light up (or the text will change colour) for you, so you can review what you have voted, just in case you forget. (What I do a lot).


----------



## machomuu (Aug 3, 2011)

This is actually something I've wanted ever since I joined the temp, it bothers me when I vote and forget what I voted for later.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2011)

That is a pretty good idea. I hate going to old polls and trying to remember what I voted for.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah it's a good idea and I've seen it on other forums
Although if you forgot what you chose then you must not have really thought about it in the first place or you would just come to the same conclusion again...


----------



## Waflix (Aug 3, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> Yeah it's a good idea and I've seen it on other forums
> Although if you forgot what you chose then you must not have really thought about it in the first place or you would just come to the same conclusion again...


Or it's in the EoF and you selected something random 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've also been thinking on how to do this.

When someone votes at a poll, the site will register whether the user has already voted or not. My evidence for that is that once you've voted, you can't return to the screen with the voting options and the radio buttons.
With that little system you can let the code decide if it should show any of the options in another colour or not.

I don't know if the site either registers what you vote, or just counts 1 up for what you vote.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a good idea, that would be useful when you choose random things (EoF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or when you have the memory of a goldfish (30 sec, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2011)

There are also other places that have public polls (which show everyone which users voted for what), which don't seem to be around here; those would be good too.


----------



## Waflix (Aug 10, 2011)

*bump*
Well... I think everyone thinks it's a good idea, but I haven't seen any results, comments from a mod/admin or anything yet. So...? What now?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

with the software upgrade, i think it will happen.

if the software update will really happen


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 10, 2011)

When I voted on the Modmii thread some time ago, I specified how many Wiis I have hacked.
I'd at least like to know if that number is accurate now!


...I'd like the option to change my vote if the author allows it.


----------



## Minox (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> with the software upgrade, i think it will happen.
> 
> if the software update will really happen


IPB v3.2.1 does not highlight what you voted (at least not by default), however you are given an option to delete your vote and vote again.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean, the option is already in the version the temp is using?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the temp is quite outdated... IPB 2.3.X IIRC
That feature, as stated, is in what it will be updated to...

As for when it will be updated: This


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found his statement: "IPB v3.2.1 does not highlight what you voted" a bit confusing, because if you have a choice"(at least not by default)", then you can.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i asked because assuming minox read this: http://www.invisionpower.com/products/boar...tures/forum.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't show what you voted for unless you set the poll as public poll.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, it's up to the OP if he would set it to public?

i see thanks for clarifying.


----------

